# Windows Vista Beta 2.... dann mal los =D



## molar (8. Juni 2006)

hier für alle die es nicht mehr erwarten können:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/de-de/preview.mspx


wobei bis eben der download noch net ging..... ^^
kommt im laufe des tages vlt noch...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2006)

Feine Sache. 

Ist der Link überhaupt schon frei geschaltet? Schon bei der Registrierung wird abgebrochen. :-o

Edit: LOL durch vor / zurück bin ich plötzlich zu einer Seite mit dem Produkt Key gekommen und nun kommt die Meldung der Server sei überlastet.


----------



## molar (8. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 08.06.2006 08:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Feine Sache.
> 
> Ist der Link überhaupt schon frei geschaltet? Schon bei der Registrierung wird abgebrochen. :-o
> 
> Edit: LOL durch vor / zurück bin ich plötzlich zu einer Seite mit dem Produkt Key gekommen und nun kommt die Meldung der Server sei überlastet.



jop.... bis zur registrierung war ich auch schon xD
aber bei office hatte ich auch anfangs ein ähnliches prob.... naja... wird schon noch 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

haha ^^
kleiner nachtrag... bei mir klappt es jetzt..... die 3,5gb werden gezogen grrrrrrrr
jetzt müsste die übertragungsrate nur noch mein dsl6000 auch ausnutzen und nich mit schlappen 90kbyte/s laden...
oh was seh ich... kurz waren 400kbyte/s
kann ja nur besser werden ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2006)

molar am 08.06.2006 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner nachtrag... bei mir klappt es jetzt..... die 3,5gb werden gezogen grrrrrrrr


3,5 GB? Warum nimmst du nicht die 64Bit Version? Die soll - zumindest laut Angabe - 4,4 GB groß sein.


----------



## molar (8. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 08.06.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> molar am 08.06.2006 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm... eigentlih hast du recht.... wozu hab ich denn auch ein athlon64 ^^
ich lad einfach mal beide.... dann kann ich wenigstens gleich testen welche für mich am ende die bessere lösung ist ^^

jetzt liegt die übertragungsrate übrigens schon bei 600kbyte/s


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2006)

Über welchen Link hast du den Download bekommen? Dem aus der Mail? Ich bekomme immer noch nur die Meldung der Server sei überlastet.


> Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Windows Vista Beta 2.
> 
> Die Nachfrage ist momentan sehr hoch, daher können wir Ihre Anfrage derzeit leider nicht bearbeiten. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.
> 
> Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.



Edit: Nun läuft der Download auch bei mir. *wart*


----------



## molar (8. Juni 2006)

hehe.... endlich sind 700kbyt/s erreicht... und das dauerhaft...
noch 1std 18min


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Juni 2006)

wann kommt eigentlich die vollversion von vista???


----------



## molar (8. Juni 2006)

sandman2003 am 08.06.2006 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> wann kommt eigentlich die vollversion von vista???


da wird noch drüber gestritten   
aber öffentlich zu kaufen wahrscheinlich irgendwann anfang 2007 (1-2quartal *g*)

noch 13min... dann hab ich endlich die beta 2


----------



## vinc (8. Juni 2006)

molar am 08.06.2006 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 08.06.2006 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wird es auch alternative Downloadmirrors geben, oder behält sich Microsoft dieses Recht vor?
Ich komm da nämlich überhaupt nich rein...


----------



## valy1 (8. Juni 2006)

vinc am 08.06.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> molar am 08.06.2006 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn jemand nen Mirror gefunden hat : BITTE POSTEN!!

PS: Ich freu mich auch schon , zu sehen , wie die Performance is  
MFG

valy


----------



## valy1 (8. Juni 2006)

valy1 am 08.06.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 08.06.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier wurde die Beschränkung aufgehoben...bei mir klappts mit fullspeed!
http://download.windowsvista.com/dl/preview/beta2/de/x64/iso/vista_5384.4.060518-1455_winmain_beta2_x64fre_client-LB2CxFRE_DE_DVD.iso


----------



## valy1 (8. Juni 2006)

valy1 am 08.06.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> valy1 am 08.06.2006 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit: is nat. die 64bit version!


----------



## lordblizzard (8. Juni 2006)

valy1 am 08.06.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 08.06.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir mal wer den Link zur x64 version geben, hab nur den zur Website, auf der steht, dass mans im moment nicht downloaden kann... 

Edit: Hat sich in dem fall erledigt ^^

Edit2: Geht doch nicht, der Downloadmanager macht irgendwie redirection, dann bin ich wieder gleich weit 

Edit3: Hat mir ne Datei namens start.mspx runtergeladen, wozu ist die gut?


----------



## valy1 (8. Juni 2006)

lordblizzard am 08.06.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> valy1 am 08.06.2006 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein getright hat auch nich gefunzt...musste halt mit normalem Firefoxmanager loaden....ich hatte noch nie connection probs!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2006)

So habe Vista nun etwas drauf und macht insgesamt einen wirlich schönen Eindruck.
Allerdings ist der Treiberumfang im Moment noch extrem schlecht. Nicht einmal für eine Creative Soundkarte gibt es Treiber. 
Ansonsten sind mir bislang lediglich die ewigen "Bitte bestätigen sie"-Meldungen unangenehm aufgefallen. Die werde ich garantiert über die Reg-Datei deaktivieren.


----------



## INU-ID (8. Juni 2006)

_ Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse am Vorschauprogramm für Kunden von Microsoft Windows Vista.
Sie haben bereits die maximale Anzahl an Product Keys für dieses Programm abgerufen.
*Hinweis:  Windows Vista Beta 2 kann mit Hilfe des gleichen Product Keys auf bis zu 10 PCs installiert und aktiviert werden.* _

und

_Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an Windows Vista Beta 2.

Die Nachfrage ist momentan sehr hoch, daher können wir Ihre Anfrage derzeit leider nicht bearbeiten. Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis._

ist alles was ich nach 6543 Klicks zu sehen bekomme. Da ich die SN erhalten habe werde ich mir Vista gleich einfach per Torrent saugen - ich hab wichtigeres zu tun als 10000x den selben Link anzuklicken...  

@Nali: wenn du weißt wie man die Meldungen deaktiviert poste bitte die Lösung - mir wurde gesagt dieses "Sicherheitsfeature" könne man nicht deaktivieren...


----------



## luko (8. Juni 2006)

Los Leute saugt das die leitung glüht und schön *viele Bugs *melden
damit ich nächstes Jahr eine eine relativ saubere Version kaufen kann und seid ja kritisch und enttäuscht, meckert was das zeug hält was wir am besten können


----------



## fabo-erc (9. Juni 2006)

moin

ich hab ma ne frage:

ich wuerde die beta gerne auf einer sata platte installieren,
geht das?? oder is das wieder so gedoenns mit den treiber wie bei XP?

-fabo


----------



## olstyle (9. Juni 2006)

fabo-erc am 09.06.2006 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> ich hab ma ne frage:
> 
> ...


Würd mich auch interessieren(vorallem da mein S-ATA noch nicht mal direkt onboard ist...). Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sehr viele Treiber auf der DVD enthalten sein werden, da S-ATA ja mitlerweile Standart ist.
In 3 Stunden + Brennen(=3,30) werde ich es wissen.
mfg Olstyle
P.S. ich hatte heute morgen als ich den download das erste mal starten wollte auch die Meldung, dass mein Key schon verbraucht wäre. Jetzt hatte ich mich einfach noch einmal eingelogt und es ging sofort.


----------



## Epic (9. Juni 2006)

ich hab n kleines Problem mit dem Download: Und zwar hatte ich gestern abend damit angefangen es über diesen MS DL-Manager zu ziehen und es lief auch ganz gut...als ich es dann zu 98% hatte (3,22GB von 3,3 GB) brach der Download mit ner Fehlermeldung ab, angeblich hat sich die Dateigröße geändert ! TOLL! nach ca 8 1/2 stunden Downloaden sagt der mir das...
Dann kam die Frage ob ich nochmal von vorne beginnen möchte: Ich klick auf JA und 1 sec später  sagt der der DL wäre fertig: das Problem hierbei war aber dass das jetz "fertige" .iso nur 192byte klein ist. 
Hab dann heute morgen nochmal versucht es zu saugen aber entweder geht gar nichts oder die version ist 192 (bzw. 721) byte klein und dass is es ja wohl nicht so ganz

Hat jemand auch son Problem hier und/oder kann mir da helfen?


----------



## INU-ID (9. Juni 2006)

Epic am 09.06.2006 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand auch son Problem hier und/oder kann mir da helfen?


Joa, als ichs gestern endlich bei M$ geschafft hab, hat der Download auch mit ner Fehlermeldung bei 99% abgebrochen.   

Saug einfach hier: http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/file/get.pl?20060608080111


----------



## Epic (9. Juni 2006)

INU-ID am 09.06.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Epic am 09.06.2006 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm-... irgendwie funktioniert der auch nicht    und der alternativlink bringt mich nur zu ner seite mit "Access denied" und dass ich auf die windows vista seite gehen soll...


----------



## Barra-Barra (9. Juni 2006)

Hi,
also, wollts grad installieren, aber ich hab ein Prob. Nach 1 min installation wird mir gesagt, dass gerätetreiber für das und das fehlt. fehlermeldung.
Naja, supi, soll ich's trotzdem wagen, es zu installieren, oder is es eh sinnlos?

Kam bei euch auch die Meldung? Und kann man probieren, einfach mal die Xp-Treiber zu installieren?

Gruß,
Barra-Barra

#edit: ich hab ein P5WD2 Premium von Asus


----------



## HanFred (9. Juni 2006)

INU-ID am 08.06.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nali: wenn du weißt wie man die Meldungen deaktiviert poste bitte die Lösung - mir wurde gesagt dieses "Sicherheitsfeature" könne man nicht deaktivieren...


http://www.tweakvista.com/Article38952.aspx
muss man scheinbar von hand über policies machen.

btw: kann ich jetzt einfach irgend eine partition formatieren und vista drauf knallen? ohne dass mein restliches system beeinträchtigt wird (XP also weiter start- und bedienbar bleibt)? habe leider gerade nicht die möglichkeit, eine ganze platte zu verwenden.


----------



## olstyle (9. Juni 2006)

Hatte jetzt schon zwei mal bei etwas mehr als 4gb einen Abbruch! Vielleicht versuch ich es morgen nochmal. 
@Inu: dein Link ist doch im Grunde auch nur ein Direklink zum MS-Download, macht also keinen Unterschied.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Schisshase (9. Juni 2006)

Mittlerweile gibts auch Torrentlinks.
http://81.169.176.104:6969/
Etwas nach unten scrollen.


----------



## Huntercontroll (9. Juni 2006)

Weiss jemand ob man das Beta auch auf einem Raid instalieren kann, denke mal der Raid Treiber vom  Motherbord Hersteller wird sicher noch kein Vista unterstützten!

Bin auch am überlegen ob's nicht besser ist die XP 64 zu kaufen und zu installieren, denn wenn nächstes Jahr der Temin abgelaufen ist lt. M$ ist ein Upgrate auf die Kaufversion nicht vorgesehen und auch nicht möglich, das heißt man muß alle Dateien und Programme die sich bis dort hin angesammelt haben in den Datenhimmel schicken danach kann man die Kaufvariante von vorne wieder beginnend Installieren und das gibt mir schon zum denken ob da es überhaupt sinnvoll ist sich als Betatester für M$ zu anzubieten!

Interressant ist es sicher das ganze mal anzusehen, aber dann probiert man mal dies und jenes alles macht im Endeffekt ein Haufen Arbeit am Ende von wird wahrscheinlich alles wunderbar funzen und dann kannst die ganze Arbeit innerhalb von Sekunden von vorne beginnen wenn Uhr abgelaufen ist! mfg Hc.


----------



## olstyle (10. Juni 2006)

Habe es jetzt miot dem Microsoft eigenem Downloadmanager gedownloaded, gebrannt und auf eine eigene Partition installiert. Ging problemlos obwohl es eine S-Ata Platte war und das Bootmenü lässt mich auch weiterhin zu XP rein.
Nur leider habe ich Internet über einen W-Lan Empfänger und dieser funzt(natürlich) nicht. Also muss ich die Graka- usw. Treiber unter XP downloaden und dann wieder nach Vista booten.
mfg Olstyle
P.S. Es weiss nicht zufällig jemand wo ich einen Vista-Treiber für ein T-Sinus 130 Data auftreiben kann, oder?


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Juni 2006)

bringt mir die vista beta 2 (btw, wenn die doch komplett ist, warum dann noch die full version kaufen???) irgendetwas??? ich hab nen A64 3000+, 1gb ram, ne radeon 9800 pro, und windows XP SP2 läuft perfekt, bringt der wechsel überhaupt irgendwelche vorteile???


----------



## struy (10. Juni 2006)

MICHI123 am 10.06.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> bringt mir die vista beta 2 (btw, wenn die doch komplett ist, warum dann noch die full version kaufen???) irgendetwas???


1. wie im Name schon steht ist es eine Beta, d.h. sie hat noch einige mehr oder weniger schwerwiegende Fehler drin, wahrscheinlich. Die Full-Version ist dann ein bisschen stabiler.
2. Die Beta Version läuft gerade mal 180 Tage. Ist dann irgendwie doch etwas mühsam, wenn man sich damit abgeben will.
3. Was es dir bringt ist dir überlassen.


----------



## Freaky22 (10. Juni 2006)

MICHI123 am 10.06.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> bringt mir die vista beta 2 (btw, wenn die doch komplett ist, warum dann noch die full version kaufen???) irgendetwas??? ich hab nen A64 3000+, 1gb ram, ne radeon 9800 pro, und windows XP SP2 läuft perfekt, bringt der wechsel überhaupt irgendwelche vorteile???


Es ist eine BETA das heisst das ding läuft grad ma so mit mühe stabil.. kann aber auf oft abstürzen und hängen.. ausserdem ist da noch nicht alles drinne...... und läuft relativ langsam weil noch nix optimiert ist


----------



## unpluged (10. Juni 2006)

boa alles DOWN....

Wo bekomm ich jetzt ne kopierte DVD jetzt im Versandhandel ????? bei Knopper.net oder so ?????

Ich will mich nicht bei Micro & Co reggen..!!!!!

Edit:

Die Frechheit find ich auch, die wollen keine Downloadresourcen
mehr zur Verfügung stellen, MAN SOLL für ca. 19 Euro sich ne´ Kopie
auf DVD schicken lassen und BLECHEN.


----------



## DanFel21 (10. Juni 2006)

Hier noch ein Download-Link:


http://fileforum.betanews.com/download/Microsoft_Windows_Vista_German_64bit/1149728719/4

Funktioniert nicht mit dem IE. Dort ist die Datei nur 176 MB groß. MIt Firefox 4,4 GB (64 Bit-Version).


----------



## Greatboy (10. Juni 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob WoW auf Vista läuft?

danke..


----------



## Intelkiller (10. Juni 2006)

Greatboy am 10.06.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen ob WoW auf Vista läuft?
> 
> danke..




genau die frage stell ich mir auch


----------



## lordblizzard (10. Juni 2006)

Aaaahhh endlich hab ich nen guten link getroffen, bei dem ich downloaden kann, und das beste: im Moment relativ konstant bei 537kb/sec, obwohl ich "nur" ne 4000er Leitung habe...  

So gehen 100MB mal rasch über die Leitung, echt nur geil


----------



## Barra-Barra (10. Juni 2006)

joar, läuft gut. nur der arbeitsspeicher-verbrauch is ernorm. hab konstant 30% auslastung von meinen 2GB arbeitsspeicher. für leute mit weniger ram dürfte das ungeschickt sein.
naja, ansonsten gefällt mir die beta eigentlich richtig gut. die gadgets, die direkt dabei sind sind nett (vor allem endlich mal nen notizzettel für vergessliche ), dann der explorer is doch auch gnaz gut gelungen. solitär isn bissi lahm, aber naja, egal.

mir gefällts und ich finds auch ncih zu arg verspielt.


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2006)

Gibt es hier eigentlich schon einen Audigy-Besitzer der Ton hat? Ich habe zwar mitlerweile einen Treiber(den von Win XP 64, der Vista klappt garnicht zu installieren) aber Aus den Boxen kommt immernoch nichts. WoW (oder jedes anderre DirektX Spiel)wird wohl kaum spielbar sein, da nur Direkt X 10 installiert ist und sich Direkt X 9 nicht parallel installieren lässt weil ja schon eine höhere Version installiert ist (sollte laut Aussage von Microsoft eigentlich so sein, dass das 9er für alles unter 10 parallel läuft).
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 11.06.2006 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier eigentlich schon einen Audigy-Besitzer der Ton hat? Ich habe zwar mitlerweile einen Treiber(den von Win XP 64, der Vista klappt garnicht zu installieren)


Nope, habe leider auch noch keinen Erfolg mit meiner Audigy gehabt. Nutze daher erst mal die Onboardkarte. Aber welche Vista-Treiber meinst du für die Audigy? Die von WinXP64 habe ich auch schon versucht. Aber Vista-Treiber? :-o


----------



## alexya (11. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 11.06.2006 08:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hust*  Der ist zwar für die Build5231, funktioniert aber.


----------



## INU-ID (11. Juni 2006)

alexya am 11.06.2006 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 08:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir funktioniert der nicht - es bleibt (WDM) ein Ausrufezeichen und ein Unbekanntes-Gerät im Gerätemanager. (und ich habe *keinen* Ton)

Ich habe auch im Creative-Forum gelesen es solle funktionieren wenn man die Benutzerüberwachung deaktiviert - klappt bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2006)

INU-ID am 11.06.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> alexya am 11.06.2006 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Die Benutzerüberwachung ist schon länst aus.
2.Habe jetzt Sound! Habe den Win XP64 Treiber installiert und danach dann einfach eine Vollinstallation mit der (uralten)Treiber-CD gemacht, seitdem habe ich Stereo Sound(auch wenn ich 5.1 einstelle) den ich dann mit der Box von meinem Headset auf 5.1 upmixen kann.
Den erkannten Gameport habe ich ausserdem Deaktiviert, da dort der XP64 Treiber nicht anerkannt wird.
3. Der Vista Treiber funktioniert bei 64Bit auf keinen Fall, wird auch in vielen zu ergooglenden Foren bestätigt.
mfg Olstyle
P.S. Jetzt muss ich nurnoch das I-Net hinbekommen sonst war in zwei Wochen alles für die Katz


----------



## lordblizzard (11. Juni 2006)

Hab auch mal ne Frage und zwar komm ich bei der Installation nicht weiter als bis dort, wo die installationsdateien kopiert werden sollen, dann kommt ne Meldung, dass kein Medium gefunden wurde, wo die Installationsdateien drauf hätten kopiert werden können.

Ich will Vista auf meine 20Gb Festplatte installieren, habe auch noch eine SATA mit 200Gb aber die wird nicht erkannt... Ich habe jetzt versucht mit 2 kleineren Partitionen (eine 15 für Vista und eine zweite mit 5Gb) doch das geht nicht... jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es SATA Treiber gibt für Vista, mit denen die Festplatte erkannt wird..? Mein Mainboard ist das A8V Deluxe von Asus, doch auf deren Homepage hab ich nichts gefunden.

Oder gehts nur, wenn man so 30 - 40 Gb Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hat?


----------



## vinc (11. Juni 2006)

lordblizzard am 11.06.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ne Frage und zwar komm ich bei der Installation nicht weiter als bis dort, wo die installationsdateien kopiert werden sollen, dann kommt ne Meldung, dass kein Medium gefunden wurde, wo die Installationsdateien drauf hätten kopiert werden können.
> 
> Ich will Vista auf meine 20Gb Festplatte installieren, habe auch noch eine SATA mit 200Gb aber die wird nicht erkannt... Ich habe jetzt versucht mit 2 kleineren Partitionen (eine 15 für Vista und eine zweite mit 5Gb) doch das geht nicht... jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es SATA Treiber gibt für Vista, mit denen die Festplatte erkannt wird..? Mein Mainboard ist das A8V Deluxe von Asus, doch auf deren Homepage hab ich nichts gefunden.
> 
> Oder gehts nur, wenn man so 30 - 40 Gb Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hat?




Bei mir kommt das gleiche Wenn ich Vista auf nem Vmware Rechner installieren will. Hatte zuvor die Partition auf 20gb begrenzt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2006)

Du brauchst für die Installation eine Partition mit 15GB (Der genaue Wer sollte im Setup genannt werden, wenn die Platte zu klein ist.) Am Besten wäre es, wenn du die 15 und 5 GB Partition einfach neu als 20GB anlegst. Darauf solltest du Vista auf jeden Fall installieren können.
Wie es mit S-ATA aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich nutze noch ausschließlich IDE. Aber man kann IMO die Installation (Zumindest laut MS Seite) auch direkt von Windows aus starten. Vielleicht klappt es dann mit der S-ATA Platte.


----------



## unpluged (11. Juni 2006)

lordblizzard am 11.06.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch mal ne Frage und zwar komm ich bei der Installation nicht weiter als bis dort, wo die installationsdateien kopiert werden sollen, dann kommt ne Meldung, dass kein Medium gefunden wurde, wo die Installationsdateien drauf hätten kopiert werden können.
> 
> Ich will Vista auf meine 20Gb Festplatte installieren, habe auch noch eine SATA mit 200Gb aber die wird nicht erkannt... Ich habe jetzt versucht mit 2 kleineren Partitionen (eine 15 für Vista und eine zweite mit 5Gb) doch das geht nicht... jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es SATA Treiber gibt für Vista, mit denen die Festplatte erkannt wird..? Mein Mainboard ist das A8V Deluxe von Asus, doch auf deren Homepage hab ich nichts gefunden.
> 
> Oder gehts nur, wenn man so 30 - 40 Gb Speicherplatz zur Verfügung hat?



http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=2&CatID=2560&SubCatID=143

Die müßten für die 64-Bit Version von Vista funzen.

Treiber version Version - 1.40A


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst für die Installation eine Partition mit 15GB (Der genaue Wer sollte im Setup genannt werden, wenn die Platte zu klein ist.) Am Besten wäre es, wenn du die 15 und 5 GB Partition einfach neu als 20GB anlegst. Darauf solltest du Vista auf jeden Fall installieren können.
> Wie es mit S-ATA aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich nutze noch ausschließlich IDE. Aber man kann IMO die Installation (Zumindest laut MS Seite) auch direkt von Windows aus starten. Vielleicht klappt es dann mit der S-ATA Platte.


Wie schon gesagt lief bei mir die Installation auf einer S-Ata Platte an einem Via-Chipsatz (K8T800 Pro) Problemlos.Zum Testen habe ich vorher eine 40gb-Partition erstellt(Platz für Office usw., 30gb würden aber reichen).
DirektX 9 läuft übrigens doch, mit der neusten Version war die Installation kein Problem und Psychonauts(noch kein Anderres Spiel versucht) lief auch ohne Beschwerden.
Das Internet läuft aber immernoch nicht, kann mir vielleicht einer sagen von welchem Hersteller das T-Sinus 130Data(oder 111Data, hat nur eine anderre Verpackung) eigentlich ist?
mfg Olstyle


----------



## unpluged (11. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 11.06.2006 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das >>>>T<<<<< sagts eigentlich schon www.telekom.de

aber ob die 64-Bit Treiber haben ist fraglich.


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2006)

unpluged am 11.06.2006 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das >>>>T<<<<< sagts eigentlich schon www.telekom.de
> 
> aber ob die 64-Bit Treiber haben ist fraglich.


Du Schlaumeier  . 
Die Telekomm stellt die Geräte aber nicht her sondern papt einen eigenen Namen auf Fremde Geräte, daher hoffe ich auf Treiber von diesen Original-Herstellern


----------



## Psycho-Patee (11. Juni 2006)

Bei was registriert man sich da eigentlich? Was ist diese Windows Live ID?


----------



## unpluged (11. Juni 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 11.06.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei was registriert man sich da eigentlich? Was ist diese Windows Live ID?



Bei ner Datenbank, wo man noch schneller herausfindet, ob man raubkopierte Software installiert hat  harhar


----------



## Psycho-Patee (11. Juni 2006)

unpluged am 11.06.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 11.06.2006 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä?


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 11.06.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei was registriert man sich da eigentlich? Was ist diese Windows Live ID?


Die wollen einfach nur wissen wer denn ihr schönes OS ausprobiert  .
Eine normale Hotmail email-Adresse wie man sie für MSN braucht  zählt auch schon als Live ID, ca. 90% der User hier werden also sowieso schon eine haben.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## INU-ID (11. Juni 2006)

struy am 10.06.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die Beta Version läuft gerade mal 180 Tage.


Die Beta läuft bis 1. Juni oder Juli 2007.


----------



## struy (11. Juni 2006)

INU-ID am 11.06.2006 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> struy am 10.06.2006 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, dann habe ich mich wohl irgendwo verlesen, bzw. etwas eingebildet  .


----------



## alexya (11. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 11.06.2006 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 11.06.2006 09:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür das der nicht funktioniert kann ich nix. Es wurde nach einem Audigy Treiber für Vista gefragt... da ist er


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 11.06.2006 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei was registriert man sich da eigentlich? Was ist diese Windows Live ID?


Live ID war vor einiger Zeit noch als "MS Passport" bekannt. Dabei handelt es sich einfach um einen "Account" bei MS. Diese besteht aus einer gültigen E-Mail Adresse und einem PW. Wenn du ein Hotmail-Konto hast, dann brauchst du nix weiter einrichten. Bei Hotmail ist das E-Mail Konto automatisch ein Windows Live ID. Ansonsten musst du dir eben eine Live ID anlegen. Dazu reicht auch eine andere, nicht Hotmail-Adresse. Dementsprechend werden für den Account Daten wie Name, Anschrift, etc. gebraucht. (Diese haben HotMail-User dort schon bei der Registrierung angegeben und müssen deswegen nix mehr weiter angeben.) Damit hast du dann einen Account, den du für sämtliche Angebote und Inhalte von MS nutzen kannst. Also z.B. Teilnahme an einem Betatest wie Windows oder Office oder aber das kommende Windows "Live Anywhere", wo eben die Live ID als ein zentrales Konto für MP Modi, Chats, etc. genutzt wird.


----------



## Huntercontroll (11. Juni 2006)

Lustige Sache
Ich habe den Key bekommen bevor ich denn Download noch angeklickt habe, (dafür bekommen anscheinend anderere die Datei und keinen Key)  20Min. vor Abschluß des Download gab's irgendeine Fehlermeldung und der Download war ohne Vollendung beendet. Habe von Firefox den Downloadmanager verwendet dachte immer wenn's irgendein Problem gibt findet er wieder denn Anschluß, aber einscheindend hat der selber irgendein Problem denn er beginnt den Download wieder von ganz vorne.

Vllt. weiß jemand des Rätsels Lösung wie ich den Download eventuell doch noch beenden kann ohne von vorne Anfangen zu müssen knappe 11Stunden Download sind doch ganz schön happig  ! 
Ach ja ich habe im Gastmodus die Datei versucht runterzuziehen und auf eine exteren Festplatte über einen Firewareverbindung rüberzuspielen, unterbrochen wurde sie bei 4.194.308KB ~4GB! mfg Hc.


----------



## butt3rkeks (11. Juni 2006)

Huntercontroll am 11.06.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustige Sache
> Ich habe den Key bekommen bevor ich denn Download noch angeklickt habe, (dafür bekommen anscheinend anderere die Datei und keinen Key)  20Min. vor Abschluß des Download gab's irgendeine Fehlermeldung und der Download war ohne Vollendung beendet. Habe von Firefox den Downloadmanager verwendet dachte immer wenn's irgendein Problem gibt findet er wieder denn Anschluß, aber einscheindend hat der selber irgendein Problem denn er beginnt den Download wieder von ganz vorne.
> 
> Vllt. weiß jemand des Rätsels Lösung wie ich den Download eventuell doch noch beenden kann ohne von vorne Anfangen zu müssen knappe 11Stunden Download sind doch ganz schön happig  !
> Ach ja ich habe im Gastmodus die Datei versucht runterzuziehen und auf eine exteren Festplatte über einen Firewareverbindung rüberzuspielen, unterbrochen wurde sie bei 4.194.308KB ~4GB! mfg Hc.


4 gig ? Was für ein Dateisystem hat die externe ?


----------



## raikkonen (11. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hab hier ein Problem. Wenn ich die Setup-Datei ausführen will, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

"setup.exe ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung" 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.  

Schon mal Danke im voraus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2006)

Boote mal von CD und versuch darüber die Installation.


----------



## raikkonen (11. Juni 2006)

Das hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, hat aber nicht geklappt...
Da erschien immer das Fenster, in dem ich Windows im Abgesicherten Modus und so starten kann.


----------



## olstyle (11. Juni 2006)

raikkonen am 11.06.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, hat aber nicht geklappt...
> Da erschien immer das Fenster, in dem ich Windows im Abgesicherten Modus und so starten kann.


Du musst die iso Datei die du gedownloaded hast auf eine DVD brennen und dann von dieser Booten(Im Bios CD/DVD als first Boot device einstellen). Unter XP selbst ist die Installation(zumindest bei X64, X86 habe ich nicht versucht)nicht möglich.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## raikkonen (11. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 11.06.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> raikkonen am 11.06.2006 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs ja gemacht, wie du hier beschrieben hast, aber der startet da nix.
Da kommt nur das Fenster, in dem ich ein paar Sachen aussuchen kann(Abgesicherter Modus usw.)


----------



## LordMephisto (11. Juni 2006)

Kann man die 64Bit Version überhaupt schon vernünftig nutzen, oder sollte ich lieber die 32bit Version nehmen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2006)

LordMephisto am 11.06.2006 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die 64Bit Version überhaupt schon vernünftig nutzen, oder sollte ich lieber die 32bit Version nehmen?


Ich habe bei mir nur die 64Bit Version installiert. Abgesehen von Treibern habe ich aber noch keine Probleme gehabt 32Bit Anwendungen zu nutzen. Auch Games, die ich bislang ausprobiert habe, liefen problemlos.


----------



## Greatboy (11. Juni 2006)

Hey ich kriege immer wieder einen internen fehler mit nem code beim kopieren der Setup Dateien (kann ich nachher nochma posten) und dann kann man nur ok anklicken und er removed alles wieder...hat vll jemand dasselbe prob oder kann mir da helfen?


----------



## LordMephisto (11. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 11.06.2006 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann teste ich mal die 64bit Version


----------



## Greatboy (11. Juni 2006)

Beim Kopieren der Dateien auf den lokalen Computer ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Fehlercode: [80070017]

Please Help!!


----------



## unpluged (11. Juni 2006)

Greatboy am 11.06.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Kopieren der Dateien auf den lokalen Computer ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Fehlercode: [80070017]
> 
> Please Help!!



Ich glaub wohl du hast sicher deinen defekten Download gehabt,

wenn er ne *.ISO Datei übers Internet geladen hat ist das SEHR GUT möglich, bei *.ZIP Dateien ist das weitgehend ausgeschlossen.

Kannst mal mit ISOBuster probieren ob du Fehlerfrei Dateien aus dem ISO File Extrahieren kannst, wenn das klappt hast du einen Fehler beim Brenner/Brennsoftware der erst behoben werden. Evtl. ein Firmware Update.


----------



## Huntercontroll (11. Juni 2006)

butt3rkeks am 11.06.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> 4 gig ? Was für ein Dateisystem hat die externe ?



Na die 64bit Version hat doch lt. M$ 4,4 GB ist ja auch keine CD-Version sondern eine DVD! mfg Hc.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2006)

Huntercontroll am 11.06.2006 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 11.06.2006 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war nicht seine Frage. Es ging um das Dateisystem deiner externen Platte. Wenn die nur FAT32 als Dateisystem hat, dann ist bei knapp 4 GB Ende. Größer kann da eine Datei nicht sein.


----------



## molar (12. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 11.06.2006 08:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hö? ich hab auch ne audigy (2ZX) und alles läuft ohne prob... 
ich mein creative bietet doch auch treiber für vista an *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2006)

molar am 12.06.2006 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hö? ich hab auch ne audigy (2ZX) und alles läuft ohne prob...
> ich mein creative bietet doch auch treiber für vista an *g*


Wie man hier im Thread oder im Creative-Forum sehen kann, läuft zumindest die Audigy bei vielen nicht. Hast du vielleict die 32Bit Version von Vista installiert?


----------



## olstyle (12. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 12.06.2006 07:11 schrieb:
			
		

> molar am 12.06.2006 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Und wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe funzen dafür aber die Windows XP X64 Treiber wenn man dazu noch das ganze Zeug von der Audigy-CD installiert.
2.Da das hier ein Gamerforum ist habe ich hier mal die ersten 3D-Mark Ergebnisse:
              Vista:
                   2733
sm2:1164 SM3:1115 cpu :888
zum Vergleich XP ohne Graka OC(habe ich mich in Vista noch nicht drum gekümmert) und mit 200mhz weniger CPU-Takt:
                  2801
 SM2:1152 SM3:1220 CPU: 847
Und noch das CPU Ergebnis unter XP bei gleichem Takt:
909

3.Habe mir die Inf-Datei von den Treibern für meinen W-Lan-Empfänger mal angeguckt, es wird auf ein Paar in der XP-Installation vorhandene Dateien verwiesen...Jetzt weiß ich auch wie die Fehlermeldung"die angeggebene Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden" zu verstehen habe.
Mal gucken ob ich mir die Datei von Hand anpasse  .
mfg Olstyle
EDIT: der Empfänger hat mich zu tode genervt, hab mir jetzt einen AVM-Stick gekauft der nach 10Minuten unter XP und unter Vista lief und dazu noch die zehnfache Geschwindigkeit schaft.
 P.S. Das war mein erster Post aus Vista raus


----------



## Gunter (12. Juni 2006)

ich hab vor, mir auch demnächst die vista-beta zu ziehen und mal auszuprobieren - einen hotmail-account hab ich mir extra für solche fälle bereits eingerichtet.  

wenn ich meine winXP-festplatte abhänge und winVista frisch auf eine andere festplatte installiere, dann funzt das doch auch, oder? und wenn ich nachher dann winXP wieder anschließe (winVista natürlich abhänge), dann hab ich auch keine nachteile, oder?

reicht der hotmail-account für den download, oder muss ich mich noch woanders registrieren, um eine beta-version testen zu dürfen? kann ich die winXP-treiber von meiner hardware verwenden, oder hat winVista genügend treiber mit dabei?

funzt auf dieser winVista-beta die office2007-beta? auf meinem winXP funzt die nämlich nicht wegen fehlendem SP2... (das ich allerdings nicht vorhabe zu installieren  )

thx


----------



## Greatboy (12. Juni 2006)

Hey...ich hab mal auf meiner Platte geschaut, meine Datei ist genau 3,29 GB groß. Ist eure auch so groß? also die 32 bit version


----------



## olstyle (12. Juni 2006)

> vista-beta zu ziehen und mal auszuprobieren - einen hotmail-account hab ich mir extra für solche fälle bereits eingerichtet.
> 
> wenn ich meine winXP-festplatte abhänge und winVista frisch auf eine andere festplatte installiere, dann funzt das doch auch, oder? und wenn ich nachher dann winXP wieder anschließe (winVista natürlich abhänge), dann hab ich auch keine nachteile, oder?


Sollte keine Nachteile geben, man kann aber auch beides installieren ohne immer Festplatten um zu stöpseln.





> reicht der hotmail-account für den download, oder muss ich mich noch woanders registrieren, um eine beta-version testen zu dürfen?


Der Hotmail-Account reicht


> kann ich die winXP-treiber von meiner hardware verwenden, oder hat winVista genügend treiber mit dabei?


Du brauchst auf jeden fall spezielle Treiber,von ATI und Nvidia gibt es mitlerweile entsprechende Packages, bei vielen anderren Anbietern funktionieren die Windows XP X64 Treiber(gilt für Vista X64)



> funzt auf dieser winVista-beta die office2007-beta? auf meinem winXP funzt die nämlich nicht wegen fehlendem SP2... (das ich allerdings nicht vorhabe zu installieren  )


Funzt einwandfrei



> thx


bitte!

mfg Olstyle


----------



## Gunter (12. Juni 2006)

olstyle am 12.06.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > wenn ich meine winXP-festplatte abhänge und winVista frisch auf eine andere festplatte installiere, dann funzt das doch auch, oder? und wenn ich nachher dann winXP wieder anschließe (winVista natürlich abhänge), dann hab ich auch keine nachteile, oder?
> 
> 
> Sollte keine Nachteile geben, man kann aber auch beides installieren ohne immer Festplatten um zu stöpseln.


das ist mir natürlich klar, aber dieser neue boot-manager von winVista irritiert mich doch etwas... vor allem da ich schon von den ersten problemen der user höre, die winVista wieder gelöscht haben und dann bleibt der boot-manager übrig... da geh ich lieber kein risiko ein *g*



> > kann ich die winXP-treiber von meiner hardware verwenden, oder hat winVista genügend treiber mit dabei?
> 
> 
> Du brauchst auf jeden fall spezielle Treiber,von ATI und Nvidia gibt es mitlerweile entsprechende Packages, bei vielen anderren Anbietern funktionieren die Windows XP X64 Treiber(gilt für Vista X64)


d.h. ich darf vorher noch fleißig treiber ziehen, habs mir doch gedacht... ich hoffe, ich finde für alles passende x64-treiber...  

thx nochmal für die schnelle und tolle antwort


----------



## BunGEe (12. Juni 2006)

Gunter am 12.06.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mir natürlich klar, aber dieser neue boot-manager von winVista irritiert mich doch etwas... vor allem da ich schon von den ersten problemen der user höre, die winVista wieder gelöscht haben und dann bleibt der boot-manager übrig... da geh ich lieber kein risiko ein *g*


Hm wer weiß wie die das gelöscht haben. In der Regel sollte danach der mbr neu angelegt werden, aber das ist nicht Jedermanns Sache. 



> d.h. ich darf vorher noch fleißig treiber ziehen, habs mir doch gedacht... ich hoffe, ich finde für alles passende x64-treiber...
> 
> thx nochmal für die schnelle und tolle antwort


Mit den Ati-Treibern für das deutschsprachige Vista soll es wohl noch Probleme geben.


----------



## Gunter (12. Juni 2006)

BunGEe am 12.06.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 12.06.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das macht nix, ich hab ne nvidia-karte  

ich mach mir eher sorgen um onboard-sound, tastatur (multimedia-tasten, die ich unbedingt brauche), drucker usw...

aber programme wie winamp, firefox, icq usw. kann ich bedenkenlos installieren, oder brauche ich da auch speziell angepasst versionen?


----------



## BunGEe (12. Juni 2006)

Gunter am 12.06.2006 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 12.06.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte auch mit den XP-Versionen laufen. Es kann natürlich Probleme bei dem ein oder anderen Programm geben, ist ja erst eine Betaversion, deswegen grad zum testen geeignet. 
Ach ja und am besten auch aktivieren, weil man nur dann auf den später erscheinenden RC1 Zugriff hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2006)

Gunter am 12.06.2006 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach mir eher sorgen um onboard-sound, tastatur (multimedia-tasten, die ich unbedingt brauche), drucker usw...


Also gerade mit nVidia Hardware habe ich da sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Graka oder Mobo (auch Onboardsound) wurde direkt erkannt und brauchten keine weiteren Treiber. Auch beim Drucker habe ich keine Probs gehabt. Problematischer wird es bei zusätzlicher Software für Maus, Tastatur, Scanner, etc. Da gibt es kaum was. Gerade Zusatzsoftware oder Extratasten kann man mitunter noch nicht nutzen.



> aber programme wie winamp, firefox, icq usw. kann ich bedenkenlos installieren, oder brauche ich da auch speziell angepasst versionen?


Das geht ohne Probleme bislang. FF und CO (auch die Erweiterungen) laufen wunderbar. Problematischer wird es mit dem einen oder andern Tool, welches z.B. auch Einträge im Kontextmenü vornehmen. VDM Sound habe ich da beispielsweise noch nicht zum Laufen gebracht.


----------



## IlIdan (12. Juni 2006)

Hey, ich habe ein problem mit dem installieren von Vista.

Nachdem ich den key eingetragen habe und dann auf weiter klicke. kommt die fehlermeldung, das die Windows-Abbilddatei nicht gefunden werden konnte/need help!


----------



## Pro-Zocker (12. Juni 2006)

Tach Leutz ich hab ma ne Frage

Ist es sinnvoll von 32bit auf 64bit umzusteigen ich habe mediacenter und weiß aebr nich genau ob des 32bit odda 64bit is und ich möchte erst wissen ob es des bringt 64bit vista draufzuklatschen bevor ich formatiere und ist das viel leistung die man da mehr hat???????????


Odder merk ich des nicht mit meinen pentium d 930????????


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2006)

Pro-Zocker am 12.06.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leutz ich hab ma ne Frage
> 
> Ist es sinnvoll von 32bit auf 64bit umzusteigen ich habe mediacenter und weiß aebr nich genau ob des 32bit odda 64bit is und ich möchte erst wissen ob es des bringt 64bit vista draufzuklatschen bevor ich formatiere und ist das viel leistung die man da mehr hat???????????
> 
> ...


Du solltest die Beta nur zusätzlich zu einem WinXP /2000, etc. installieren. Ist ja noch eine Beta und alles andere als fertig.
Wenn du eine 64Bit CPU hast, dann solltest du schon die 64Bit Version nehmen. 32Bit Anwendungen laufen auch mit der 64Bit Version von Vista.
Bei der Vista Beta ist ein Mediacenter mit dabei, so daß du da nix zusätzlich installieren mußt. Problematisch könnte es nur werden Treiber für deine TV Karte für Vista zu bekommen. (zumindest im Moment.)


----------



## Huntercontroll (12. Juni 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2006 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huntercontroll am 11.06.2006 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Sorry NTFS mgf Hc.


----------



## sten (13. Juni 2006)

*schlechte Desktopdarstellung*

Hi Schnuckies,

nach diversen Versuchen hab ich die Beta dann auch endlich...
Die verschiedenen angesprochenen Probleme habe ich auch gehabt, sein es die vollen Server, die Meldung, ich hätte es bereits runtergeladen, bis zur der, dass meine Audigy nicht läuft.

Abgesehen davon ist es jetzt endlich installiert!
Dazu hätte ich auch gleich eine Frage: Sieht bei Euch der Desktop auch so leicht unscharf aus? Bei mir hat man den Eindruck, Vista verwendet Clear-Type (habe ich aber ausgestellt, hat nichts gebracht!). Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, das Vista durch die Verwendung des 3D- Modus der Grafikkarte einfach keine so scharfe Schrift darstellen kann, wie unter 2D.
Oder gibt es da einen Trick?
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce 6800 GT, mein Monitor ein Benq 19 Zoll TFT über DVI angeschlossen.

Für einen  Tipp wäre ich echt dankbar!

Übrigens: Auch wenn Vista ganz nett aussieht, bisher kann ich keinen wirklichen Grund zum Umstieg erkennen, eher im Gegenteil!


Gruß

Sten


----------



## ananas45 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*

Ok jetzt hab ich auch schon Vista drauf^^
mal ne frage gibts schon Antivirenprogramme für vista?

ach ja kanns sein dass boot.ini überschrieben wurde? mein XP wird ja gar nixht mehr aufgelistet  ich will mein XP eigentlich ja auch noch benutzten


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				ananas45 am 14.06.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja kanns sein dass boot.ini überschrieben wurde? mein XP wird ja gar nixht mehr aufgelistet  ich will mein XP eigentlich ja auch noch benutzten


Über dem Punkt Windows sollte beim Bootmenü was stehen wie "Earlier Windows" (oder so). Da drauf und Enter drücken, dann kannst du auch dein "altes" WinXP wieder starten.


----------



## ananas45 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.06.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 14.06.2006 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm... da wo der bootmenu kommen soll wird bei mir der bildschirm immer weiß... und bisschen drauf lädt sich vista...und bei msconfig wird auch nur ein betriebssystem angezeigt (da wo man wählen kann welches standard sein soll und wie lange der ticker tickt usw)...

achja hat schon wer es hingekriegt auf ner mobility radeon die neuen Treiber drauffzumachen? Ich hab mir die Mobilitytreibern von ATI gezogen aber bei mir findet das Teil irgendwie die Graka nich    kann man eigentlich die normale Catalyst per ini mod wie bei XP draufmachen?


----------



## Bolle1987 (14. Juni 2006)

Bin bis jetz eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit Vista. Dafür, dass es ne Beta is, find ichs schon relativ gut. Sind eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten die mich stören:
1. Es wird viel zu viel RAM gebraucht
2. Laufen ned alle Spiele zB Darkstar One Demo stürzt nachdem ich im Mnü bin einfach ab
3. IE 7 is zwar besser als der 6er aber immo ned so gut wie Firefox (Dafür gibts es ja)
4. Sind manche Einstellungen bissal blöd zu finden und
5. Hab ich keinen Peil wie des mim Netzwerk funktionieren soll aber immhin funzt des Internet (Hilfe wird gerne angenommen!!!!!!)
Positiv is, dass es, wie ich finde, ziemlich cool aussieht und paar nette neue Funktionen da sind, wenn man sie erst mal gefunden hat. ZB gefällt mir die schnelle Index Suche sehr gut oder auch die Vorschau Funktion in der Tab Leiste. Ich find sogar dass die Webseiten besser aussehn wie davor, kann aber auch am IE liegen oder Einbildung sein
P.S. Hat leider auch arg viele Versuche gebraucht meine Audigy 4 zum laufen zum bringen
Is find ich echt nen Blick wert


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				ananas45 am 14.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hm... da wo der bootmenu kommen soll wird bei mir der bildschirm immer weiß... und bisschen drauf lädt sich vista...und bei msconfig wird auch nur ein betriebssystem angezeigt (da wo man wählen kann welches standard sein soll und wie lange der ticker tickt usw)...


Dann drück einfach mal Pfeil rauf + Enter. Damit solltest du den Punkt darüber auswählen. Dann sollte entweder WinXP direkt starten oder du bekommst gleich wieder ein Bild. Mein Schirm schaltet da kurz um (andere Auflösung?), wenn man im Bootmanager zur alten Windows-Variante wechselt.


----------



## ananas45 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.06.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 14.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ich habs hingekriegt...habs genauso gemacht bevor ich das gelesen hab   

so jetzt fehlen noch proggis für vista... gibts ein gutes brennprogramm/virtualles Laufwerkprog oder so? und wie stehts mit etwa winrar oder so?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				ananas45 am 14.06.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie stehts mit etwa winrar oder so?


RAR und ZIP kannst du problemlos installieren / nutzen. Allerdings hast du keine Einträge im Kontextmenü (Also Rechtsklick -> Zip als "Name.zip"). Da muß man Aber da werden sicherlich schon bald Vista Versionen kommen, wo das auch wieder geht.
Gebrannt habe ich noch nix mit Vista.


----------



## ananas45 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*

ähem... ich wollte mal eben Internet Security 14.45 vom Trend Micro draufmachen... ganz am Ende der Installation hatte ich einen Bluescreen (hängt aber glaub ich nicht damit zusammen...ich hatte wohl zu viel gleichzeitig laufen oder so)...auf jeden fall ist das Prog jetzt halb drauf und ich kanns weder neu- noch deinstallieren   hat wern plan was ich machene soll? immer wenn ichs neu installieren will zeigt es an ich hätte schon was drauf und der kann nicht oder so   hab schon die ganzen registryeinträge weggemacht und der rest sowieso geht halt nixht....deinstallieren ging nicht weil das in der Liste nicht drin war und jetzt gehts sowieso nicht weil ich alles per hand gelöscht hab  ... sonst ist alles außer diese permanente 40% prozessorlast alles gut und schön  .... achja hab ihr auch so eure probleme mit externe USBplatten? braucht vista irgendwie extra 2.0 treiber oder wieso braucht vista glatt 5 minuten um mir die ganzen ordner aufzulisten?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*

Zur USB Platte: Die Verzögerung könnte am Indexdienst von Vista liegen. Hatte beim ersten Verbinden meiner externen Platte auch eine lange Wartezeit - wie auch bei den andern internen Platten - aber danach ging es schnell.


----------



## ananas45 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.06.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur USB Platte: Die Verzögerung könnte am Indexdienst von Vista liegen. Hatte beim ersten Verbinden meiner externen Platte auch eine lange Wartezeit - wie auch bei den andern internen Platten - aber danach ging es schnell.


hm...das ist ja dann komisch...meine usbplatte kann ich da praktisch nicht verwenden, da jedes mal wenn ich ein ordner öffne, ohne übertreibung 2 minuten vergehen... meine interne platte dagegen arbeitet genauso schnell wie unter xp


----------



## Peddaa (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*

Hm, ist das normal, dass wenn ich die Beta mit Leechget runterladen will die ISO-Datei nur 340 MB hat?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Peddaa am 19.06.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ist das normal, dass wenn ich die Beta mit Leechget runterladen will die ISO-Datei nur 340 MB hat?


Nö, ist nicht normal. Zwischen 3 und 4,4 GB sollte die Datei groß sein. Kommt dabei darauf an ob man die 32 oder 64Bit Version saugt.


----------



## Peddaa (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.06.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Peddaa am 19.06.2006 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch... mit FlashGet ist die Datei so groß wie sein sollte...


----------



## firewalker2k (21. Juni 2006)

Für Vista mit maximalen Details und Premium-Variante braucht man ja en Haufen HDD-Speicherplatz - kaufe Samstag ne neue Platte und will die Windows-Partition gleich so einrichten, dass ich für einen evtl. Vista-Kauf auch genügend Reserve hab *g*

Reichen 50 GB oder solltens doch lieber mal 60 GB sein? Finde grad im Netz irgendwie nimmer die Seite, die ich im Kopf hab, wo da was dazu steht...

EDIT: Bzw. was bedeutet "40 GByte Festplatte mit 15 GByte freien Festplattenplatz" denn genau? Dass Vista Premium auch nur 15 GB braucht, aber wozu soll man dann mindestens ne 40er Platte haben? Oo


----------



## Peddaa (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Peddaa am 19.06.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 19.06.2006 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mich die Datei nicht mag. Ich dachte eigentlich mit FleshGet würde es gehen aber Pustekuchen... Wenn 60% erreicht sind hört der einfach auf zu laden, also fast jedenfalls, geht dann nur mit höchstens 3 kb. Und das schon zum 2. mal   . Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte oder einen Download-Manager mit dem es 100%-tig funktionieren sollte?


----------



## ananas45 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Peddaa am 21.06.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Peddaa am 19.06.2006 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab mit bittorrent bzw bitcomet gezogen...sicher und schnell


----------



## edoa (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				ananas45 am 21.06.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Peddaa am 21.06.2006 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ich will mir diese Beta auch mal installieren, abe rich hab noch fragen. Ich bestell mir jetzt extra nochmal ne Platte (Seagate Barracuda mit 320 GB. Ich kaus sie mir damit ich sicher nix an meiner XP Version zerstöre, da ich noch nie ein Windows installiert habe. Müsste es allerdings sicher mal prbieren). Nun wird diese Platte aber per SATA 2 angeschlossen, an mein Asus A8N SLI Deluxe. Nachdem ich hier alles durchgelesen habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich das lohnt, da ja einzelen Probleme hatten und andere nicht. Kann ich es riskieren oder ist die Gefahr gross das es nicht geht? Und wo bekomme ich die Office 2007 Beta? Ich benutze nur Office, ich will eigentlich auch Vista danach als Hauptbetreibssystem. 
Danke für jede Hilfe!  

MfG


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				edoa am 25.06.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo bekomme ich die Office 2007 Beta?


Google? Microsoft-Seite?


----------



## edoa (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: antivirendings?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.06.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> edoa am 25.06.2006 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, echt?  
Im Ernst, habs gefunden. Danke!


----------

